# Playing against High Elves as Skaven



## dudeitzchronic (May 14, 2012)

Hi all, I'm just getting back into Fantasy and soon enough I'll be playing against High Elf armies, as the GW I go to has a lot of High Elf players and one of my close friends that plays WHFB also plays High Elves. I stopped playing as 8th was coming out, and I remember talk of how High Elves will be really good (or even borderline OP) with the new Lore of Life and Always Strikes first rule. 

Now, I'm not one to jump to conclusions but this does seem really good. However, I've googled "How to fight High Elves as Skaven" and found more topics on HE players having trouble with Skaven, but I just don't see how. Their main weakness was how they were essentially a glass cannon force. The new Lore of Life however seems to counter that, making them quite good. I don't like tailoring lists to defeat other lists, so I won't give my friends list out, and not every high elf player will have the same list anyway. I'd like some advice on what to take so I won't get stomped with my rats. Just expect generic High Elf meta lists, LoL Wizard(s), some bolt throwers, possibly big blocks of spear-men, and white lions. Probably not too much cavalry if any. 

As far as my list goes, I'm thinking about taking two lvl 2 Warlock Engineers with a scroll each, or switch out one of them for a Plague Priest and take a scroll with him. My last character would be a BSB as it seems skaven can have leadership issues (although ranks counting as leadership bonuses will definitely help). I also have Deathmaster Snikch, not sure if I should take him or not. 

I have a ton of clanrats (240) so I was thinking of using them all. Half have spears so I was thinking of running them in a big block of 100, and having the other 120 clanrats split in smaller units of 3 blocks of 40. I have an abundance of Warpfire throwers, and it seems those would devastate elves, and negate Regeneration given through LoL, so I was heavily considering them too. 

I also have 80 Stormvermin that I planned to use with a Screaming Bell at higher point value games. 

I was also considering Gutter Runners w/ poisoned attacks for their war machines, as it seems they can take them down pretty fast.

I'm at a loss for what to do with my rare units. I have at my disposal 2 Doomwheels, 2 Warp Lightning Cannons, and a HP abomination. Out of the three, I was thinking the WLCs are more of a priority than the other 2.

As for the game points value, don't worry. Obviously in lower points I'll be scaling things down, just let me know what's essential and not so essential, and what I should be focusing on to beat the HE. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok first thinga first thats a lot of rats.

What points level is this game? I know you said don't worry but it helps me come up with plans


----------



## dudeitzchronic (May 14, 2012)

Not really set on any points limit. I'd just like to know what kind of units to take and what to do with them, that sort of thing. But if you need a points bracket, say 2000


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well one of the things that HE suffer from (apart from Arrogance) is small numbers, which you will obviously have the benefit of.

I would use your Doomwheels and Warp Lightning Cannons in the rare slot, I wouldn't worry too much about the bolt throwers as they're not all that good (we're talking 6 casualties per turn max, which is nothing to you.) 

I'd always take the Grey Seer on Screaming Bell if I could.

Warpfire Throwers are great against anything, you'll toast some elves.

One trick I have seen is a Warlock Engineer with Death Globe/ Brass Orb, skitterleeping into cover behind the elf lines and then throw the globe and unleash chaos


----------



## dudeitzchronic (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I guess I just remember the Bolt Throwers being devastating to my WoC army so I got used to them being a scary unit. That Skitterleap trick is rather interesting, but I think I'll only use that in high point games as it seems I'm sending an engineer to his death. Any suggestions on how to use the doomwheel? From what I read it seems it should be going around and flanking units as it can't do too much on its own, but it's really unreliable so it seems hard to actually make it go somewhere. Thoughts on this?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Keep it on a flank and make sure you have something sacrificial between it and something important (like slaves) so when it discharges it zaps some slaves and not your generals unit. I wouldn't worry too much about it, just point it in the general direction you want and let it do its thing (I'm a Goblin player so have a similar attitude to skaven players, let it run or laugh when it zaps your own stuff!)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just make sure you have something to counter his magical dominance. Always expect the BoH or Teclis to make an appearance. So you cannot rely on magic here.

As Ratvan pretty much suggested, capitalise on heavy numbers. I would also suggest keeping Doomwheels together to form a battering ram of sorts.

In protracted combat, his numbers will dwindle. So trying to engage him quickly is ideal.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

If you can squeeze some money out Plagueclaw catapults are horrible against High Elves. 

I nearly had one threw a fit at me when he realised my pair each threw out a large blast that would kill the White Lions on 5's and ignore their armour saves. He was not happy.


----------

